# Keeping meat cold for comp



## restless hog (Jul 29, 2014)

I am entering a comp in Sept. It's an amateur comp. Baby backs only. I have to keep the ribs under 40 degrees until it is checked. If I put ice on top of them, will they freeze?  It will probably a couple of hours on ice before they get checked. Thanks for any input. 

Patrick


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 29, 2014)

Restless Hog said:


> I am entering a comp in Sept. It's an amateur comp. Baby backs only. I have to keep the ribs under 40 degrees until it is checked. If I put ice on top of them, will they freeze? It will probably a couple of hours on ice before they get checked. Thanks for any input.
> 
> Patrick


If a cooler and ice will not work try a generater and refri...Have you ever put beer in a cooler on ice ? Has it ever froze the beer or any thing else in the cooler?

Dan


----------



## restless hog (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't had beer freeze, but I have gone camping and put ice on top of my meat and it that partially freeze. That's why I didn't know if the ribs would or not. I'm thinking for just a few hours they would be ok. The comp is only about 25 minutes from my house, so I wouldn't be putting them on ice till right before I left.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 29, 2014)

Restless Hog said:


> I haven't had beer freeze, but I have gone camping and put ice on top of my meat and it that partially freeze. That's why I didn't know if the ribs would or not. I'm thinking for just a few hours they would be ok. The comp is only about 25 minutes from my house, so I wouldn't be putting them on ice till right before I left.


Throw in a little bit of water in the bottom of your cooler with the ice..Do not let the water get to the meat..Check by opening the cooler lid once in awhile the meat will not freeze but will stay at temp.Your cooler will work just like your smoker watch your ambient temp and interior of your cooler with a thermapen.With a comp you have to be on top of your game from start to finish.Good Luck and have fun

Dan


----------



## restless hog (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok thanks. Did not think of that


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2014)

Fish and Chicken were delivered to Restaurants I worked on Ice and I have not seen it freeze, firm up, yes but never freeze. I would think the plastic of the Vac-Pac would offer some minimal yet significant protection as well. I think you should have no problems...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 31, 2014)

Dry ice.

Put your meat in the cooler, place a layer of cardboard on top then place your dry ice on top of the dry ice. Might need a couple of pounds depending on the size of the cooler and the amount of meat. Best of all no watery mess to deal with!


----------

